# New HSS928ATD & Eating Crow



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

I need to Eat Some Crow. I just sold my Rapidtrak and purchased another Honda. It's a HSS928ATD. A bit smaller than my previous but it fits my needs and inventory is limited. I've made poor snowblower decisions in the past 3 years. Sold my HSS1332ATD last year thinking the grass was greaner on the other side. Boy was I wrong. I will miss the auger protection system but otherwise I'm in great shape. Fortunately, commercial equipment with little use that has been well taken care of, has good resale value! 

I've learned their is no perfect snowblower, but for me....It's definitely the Honda HSS series. The Rapidtrak had a strong motor but the whole machine, in my opinion, was not on the same level as the Honda. It had a tendency to ride up and I could not get the machine to dig at all. The commercial grade engine surged a bit when cold and the electric start compared to the Honda is a joke. The controls, knobs and cables were inferior to the Honda's. The steering was useless unless it was in wheeled mode. It was an absolute bear to turn in the other two positions which, didn't really gain a whole lot of capability over the wheeled position in the first place. 

I just felt overall that it was better to get rid of the machine now and recoup most of my money and deal with the issues I don't like about the Honda. I hope this post helps those contemplating a future snowblower purchase. Here are some pics of the new 928. Side skid are on order. I'm going to have to carefully install those though as I don't want to offset the dig mode. 

Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas All!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dont lose your warranty papers


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Orange...what do you mean?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you for your post! I'd be interested in your evaluation of the HSS928 after you use it for awhile. I have a HSS928AWD and have been pleased with the quality of the build. The engine fires up right away and is very steady, though I have wished for a little more power at the EOD (end of driveway). I've often wondered how Honda compares to Ariens.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> dont lose your warranty papers


Orange...what do you mean?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda n CNY said:


> Orange...what do you mean?


you'll find out


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Mine is about a year and a half old. Only used it about four hours. Before this season I re-jetted to the a #92.

Machine is not fully broke in yet, but I have had no issues, and it went through the 9" we just got from a Nor Easter. EOD, no problem.
If Orang is right, I will sell it and get something else, but so far I am a happy blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ZTMAN said:


> Mine is about a year and a half old. Only used it about four hours. Before this season I re-jetted to the a #92.
> 
> Machine is not fully broke in yet, but I have had no issues, and it went through the 9" we just got from a Nor Easter. EOD, no problem.
> If Orange is right, I will sell it and get something else, but so far I am a happy blower.


I deal with several Honda dealers and many Honda techs on an almost daily basis. So MUCH warranty work. faulty joystick sensors, frozen height adjustment rams, lack of power , carbs needing rejetting , steering assist handles breaking , springs breaking , clogging issues , light issues. and more. 

I would never buy one. Even a couple dealers told me that they are just not made to last like the old ones. 

Granted , I live in a high snow area. If you don't need yours much or are mechanically inclined and can do your own repairs and upgrades like some people here, you may get long life out of it.

I believe the owner/operator has a lot to do with the longevity of a Honda. More so for the older ones than the new. 

This is just my opinion. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I deal with several Honda dealers and many Honda techs on an almost daily basis. So MUCH warranty work. faulty joystick sensors, frozen height adjustment rams, lack of power , carbs needing rejetting , steering assist handles breaking , springs breaking , clogging issues , light issues. and more.
> 
> I would never buy one. Even a couple dealers told me that they are just not made to last like the old ones.
> 
> ...


Interesting....You don't read a lot about many of those issues other than the lack of power and the clogging issues. Time will tell. Just curious.....what would you buy?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda n CNY said:


> Interesting....You don't read a lot about many of those issues other than the lack of power and the clogging issues. Time will tell. Just curious.....what would you buy?


Most veteran SBF members who have new Hondas are happy with them. I only own old Honda's. HS55 , HS80 , HS828 , HS928 ,HS1132, plus 4 single stage Honda's. 520's and a 621. But I have worked on hundreds of these so I can build , rebuild , fabricate somewhat and have over a dozen parts machines and thousands of dollars of new parts.

I'm a maniac......

all I work on are Honda's .do not have a clue about other machines . that's why I said dont listen to me.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Most veteran SBF members who have new Hondas are happy with them. I only own old Honda's. HS55 , HS80 , HS828 , HS928 ,HS1132, plus 4 single stage Honda's. 520's and a 621. But I have worked on hundreds of these so I can build , rebuild , fabricate somewhat and have over a dozen parts machines and thousands of dollars of new parts.
> 
> I'm a maniac......
> 
> all I work on are Honda's .do not have a clue about other machines . that's why I said dont listen to me.


That's pretty cool. Wish I had that much talent. Also wish you were local, lol. 😀


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

If that is new where is the auger lock and hour meter, just curious as my 2019 HSS928 has all that stuff.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnny G1 said:


> If that is new where is the auger lock and hour meter, just curious as my 2019 HSS928 has all that stuff.


Well the hss928 in the US don’t have the auger lock and hour meter, only the canadian versions of the hss928 have


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Spyle said:


> Well the hss928 in the US don’t have the auger lock and hour meter, only the canadian versions of the


Correct.

It was purchased new this year but is a 2019 leftover. Either way, it's a US model


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I bought my HSS928 on Jan3rd 2020 so I assume it would have been built in 2019??? maybe 2020 model????


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda n CNY said:


> Orange...what do you mean?


FYI, not Orange. orang puteh means "white guy" in Malay.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda n CNY said:


> It was purchased new this year but is a 2019 leftover. Either way, it's a US model


And it has the old, original cloggy chute on it, too. What's the SADA-xxxxxxx serial number? At least you still have the fuel gauge that's discontinued now.


Johnny G1 said:


> I bought my HSS928 on Jan3rd 2020 so I assume it would have been built in 2019??? maybe 2020 model????


Honda Power Equipment doesn't do model years. It's all based on serial numbers and K or / design modifications.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

tabora said:


> FYI, not Orange. orang puteh means "white guy" in Malay.





tabora said:


> FYI, not Orange. orang puteh means "white guy" in Malay.


Cool


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I deal with several Honda dealers and many Honda techs on an almost daily basis. So MUCH warranty work. faulty joystick sensors, frozen height adjustment rams, lack of power , carbs needing rejetting , steering assist handles breaking , springs breaking , clogging issues , light issues. and more.
> 
> I would never buy one. Even a couple dealers told me that they are just not made to last like the old ones.
> 
> ...


I bleed Honda red, but echo Orangputeh's comments 110%. The old school Honda HS series snow blowers are far more rugged, reliable, and robust vs the new HSS series. I've never owned an HSS series machine, but I've been around this site long enough to have read countless threads about the Honda owners selling off their reliable and trouble free HS series machines in favor of the newer HSS machines and suffering buyers remorse due to mechanical issues and performance let-downs which they never experienced with their HS model machines.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

As the old adage goes: "Hindsight is 20/20". We live in a pretty mild climate here in Maryland so we don't get a lot of snow (21 inches/53 cm per year). But I need a machine that will always start out in the below-freezing shed and the Honda is perfect with its robust engine. It has always fired up in two clicks of the starter even after 6 months of inactivity.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I put the new tracked HSS928 to the test last winter, after the “92 jet, skids and hour meter install. This machine is a runner, starts first pull and never quits. Goes through everything and is easy to operate. They cost a lot but, they get the job done without any problems...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> I bleed Honda red, but echo Orangputeh's comments 110%. The old school Honda HS series snow blowers are far more rugged, reliable, and robust vs the new HSS series. I've never owned an HSS series machine, but I've been around this site long enough to have read countless threads about the Honda owners selling off their reliable and trouble free HS series machines in favor of the newer HSS machines and suffering buyers remorse due to mechanical issues and performance let-downs which they never experienced with their HS model machines.


If I were a new owner of a $2800-3500 Honda I would be highly upset if I had to spend money on upgrades that should have come standard. I already listed most of the problems.

Yes, you get a 3 year warranty but who can afford to take their Honda to the dealer for warranty work in the middle of winter and wait weeks or months for it ( our dealer is backed up 2months ).

Hope you have a back up. Some veteran Honda owners here have the know with all to do all the upgrades themselves and may have few problems.

And what are you going to do after your 3 year warranty is up?

I have worked on hundreds of older HS series Hondas for residential owners. I always ask "when was the last service?" Most of the time I hear 7 years, 10 years, 15 years or longer. NOT SMART but the owner always says when I admonish them "Well, I never had any problems with it."

I had an older gentleman that had a beautiful Honda HS828 that wanted a new one.I tried talking him out of it. He wanted me to buy it . This went on for 2 years.

Finally he comes over to house . He asks how much his 828 was worth. I told him around here he could get $1400-1500. He says he would give it to me for $500 . I tried telling him to sell it on the open market and he could get more. He's well to do and said he wanted me to have it for the 500 since i serviced it for him and came overhis house ONE time to replace an impeller pin.

So I gave in and took it off his hands.He went out and bought a HSS928. The first time he uses it he calls and says it has no power and is clogging up.

I had already sold his old 828. ( like I told him I would )


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Nanook12 said:


> I put the new tracked HSS928 to the test last winter, after the “92 jet, skids and hour meter install. This machine is a runner, starts first pull and never quits. Goes through everything and is easy to operate. They cost a lot but, they get the job done without any problems...


I just finished up with the the #92 jet install. Went well and not a big deal. I'm not sure if I'm going to worry about the chute. I'm going to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Freezn said:


> I've never owned an HSS series machine, but I've been around this site long enough to have read countless threads about the Honda owners selling off their reliable and trouble free HS series machines in favor of the newer HSS machines and suffering buyers remorse


No buyers remorse here... If anything, I'm kicking myself for not doing it a couple of years earlier. The HSS1332ATD is the machine I've always wanted. Actually, I also lusted after a Yamaha YT1332ED, but I live too far south...


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

When Honda updated the HS to the HSS, there were the normal learning curve items that needed to be beefed-up. Sooo that was what 5 - 6 years ago now... the HSS is now the best thing out there, you don’t hear about them needing to be fixed...Give it a rest, they kicked the cheap Chinese models to the curb. Yamaha is the only maker Out there that is giving Honda a run for it’s money. That would be in Canada anyway...


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nanook12 said:


> When Honda updated the HS to the HSS, there were the normal learning curve items that needed to be beefed-up. Sooo that was what 5 - 6 years ago now... the HSS is now the best thing out there, you don’t hear about them needing to be fixed...Give it a rest, they kicked the cheap Chinese models to the curb. Yamaha is the only maker Out there that is giving Honda a run for it’s money. That would be in Canada anyway...


I'll be damned if I spend $2,800 on a brand new snow blower and have to re-jet the carb and modify the discharge chute just to achieve the same performance results of the previous model. I get it. Honda went back to the drawing board and sorted out some of those gremlins. But there's a bunch of folks out there who shelled out some serious dough on a poorly engineered snow blower who don't have the skill, time, or money to spend "fixing" Honda's research and development mistakes. That should not happen on a $2,800 machine and certainly didn't happen when Honda went from the HS80 to the HS624...to the HS724. Product performance improved for each new model rollout. That can't be said for the HSS line-up.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think it is the EPA and the state of California that is requiring these engines to be set up so lean. I live at 2000’ and got a pretty good rpm rise with the re-jet. I have owned 5 Honda generators, 6 Honda ATVs and now one of their HSS928 tracked snowblowers. I’ve never had to take anything back for maintenance or repair. If you decide to sell your Honda and upgrade, they hold on to their value well...I think I paid around $2100. for the snowblower, plus mounted Armorskids, a heat pad under the engine and an hour meter/tach. So far it has been money well spent...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Freezn said:


> That should not happen on a $2,800 machine


Happens all the time on cars... I've had 3 recalls on my BMW. Even happens on *$161,000* ones:
*








Mercedes AMG-GT models recalled over... loose hubcaps? - Roadshow


What used to make for a fun car hobby now triggers a federal safety recall.




www.cnet.com




*


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Angry HSS owners seem to be mad based on principle. I paid $xxxx and I have to..... To an extent they are correct. But the bigger picture reveals that the HSS is still the best most well rounded machines available. 

HS owners that scoff at the HSS machines tend to have none or limited experiance with the new machines and rely on anecdotal complains from the loud minority. 

I’ve had hands on experience with a Number of upper echelon snowblowers new and old Including HS machines. Ill gladly dabble with other machines as projects and for fun, but my constant will remain an HSS.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

My only bone of contention with the Hondas are the small price difference between the 28" vs 32", yet significant differences. It makes buying the 32 practically a "no brainer". The larger motor alone makes it a must have, not to mention the sheer pin protection. It's not like the 28" machine is $1000.00 less. But, for alot of people, myself included, with limited garage space, I didn't want a 32" machine. Therefore in my mind, Honda can't offer me anything. I'll take the 28" RapidTrak over the 28" Honda for sure. At 32", I'd choose the Honda in all likelihood.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

BNSFguy said:


> My only bone of contention with the Hondas are the small price difference between the 28" vs 32", yet significant differences. It makes buying the 32 practically a "no brainer". The larger motor alone makes it a must have, not to mention the sheer pin protection. It's not like the 28" machine is $1000.00 less. But, for alot of people, myself included, with limited garage space, I didn't want a 32" machine. Therefore in my mind, Honda can't offer me anything. I'll take the 28" RapidTrak over the 28" Honda for sure. At 32", I'd choose the Honda in all likelihood.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think you should go over to the “Ariens is a sad story” story...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BNSFguy said:


> My only bone of contention with the Hondas are the small price difference between the 28" vs 32", yet significant differences. It makes buying the 32 practically a "no brainer". The larger motor alone makes it a must have, not to mention the sheer pin protection. It's not like the 28" machine is $1000.00 less. But, for alot of people, myself included, with limited garage space, I didn't want a 32" machine. Therefore in my mind, Honda can't offer me anything. I'll take the 28" RapidTrak over the 28" Honda for sure. At 32", I'd choose the Honda in all likelihood.


i agree. myneighbor bought an areins on my recommendation and he is very happy with it. 3 years ago it was 1199 , 28 inch.no sales tax and free shipping. better than 2699 plus taxes with a honda. it doe have wheels though but his driveway is flat.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BNSFguy said:


> the small price difference between the 28" vs 32"


An HSS1328AATD with all the HSS1332AATD farkles (as @drmerdp built, plus the shear bolt guard) would likely be a very popular option if it were offered.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> An HSS1328AATD with all the HSS1332AATD farkles (as @drmerdp built, plus the shear bolt guard) would likely be a very popular option if it were offered.


I agree! It will be the perfect snowblower.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

BNSFguy said:


> My only bone of contention with the Hondas are the small price difference between the 28" vs 32", yet significant differences. It makes buying the 32 practically a "no brainer". The larger motor alone makes it a must have, not to mention the sheer pin protection. It's not like the 28" machine is $1000.00 less. But, for alot of people, myself included, with limited garage space, I didn't want a 32" machine. Therefore in my mind, Honda can't offer me anything. I'll take the 28" RapidTrak over the 28" Honda for sure. At 32", I'd choose the Honda in all likelihood.


Ok. Just move on then. It's two differences, the motor size and auger protection system. If you read my 1st post, I owned a 1332 and sold it and bought a 32 rapidtrack. Sold the rapidtrack and due to inventory issues within a 200 mile radius, bought a 928. No regrets really. I've never had to change a shear pin, but I have the ability if need be. In a few years, I'm sure I'll sell the leftover 928 I just bought, recoup most all of my money and by a 1332. Either way, the Honda is superior to the Rapidtrack in every way.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

A bigger jet and the new chute helped the Honda make light work of 6 inches of Lake Ontario slop. Perfect! Thanks for this site and the wealth of info on it. Shout out to @tabora for the sticky with all the information needed for just about anything to do with Honda snowblowers! GO BILLS


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda n CNY said:


> GO BILLS


2 for 2 so far...


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I have only been able to use my new HSS928CTD a couple of times, but it has worked really well. I have the Canadian version with the auger protection system and hour meter. The new machines have the upgraded chute and the joystick is reportedly updated as well for improved reliability. I have no prior experience with the electric chute but was dubious of the numerous points of failure, with two motors, the joystick internals etc, so if Honda has actually made this system more reliable on the new machines, then kudos to them. This is two improvements, so it seems they are listening.

We got around 10" of wet snow for my first use of the 928 and there wasn't a hint of clogging, going from creeper speed to full out, and it ate up the EOD pile, that was pushing two feet, without hesitation. No power loss, no surging, and it just did it's job. I don't know about adding a jet yet. Doesn't seem necessary. The double articulating chute is a good feature that I actually make use of, being able to direct the snow straight down wards, which is quite useful when doing the sidewalk and in tight areas where it gets messy. There is a lot of adjustment with the electric chute and while it could turn faster, the options you have are increased over manual chutes. The trigger controls make it easy to turn as well, and much easier to move than the old machines with the engine off.

I like my Ariens Deluxe 28"SHO, and it really is an excellent bargain when you factor in what it can do for the price. However, for moving snow on slopes, off and on pavement , along with noticeably improved traction, and snow placement, the Honda is simply better. The hss engine is a bit quieter, and while the Ariens starts quite easily, the Honda starts even more seamlessly, and runs smoother. Yes, you sure pay for it, and you can get by in most circumstances with a machine that is half the cost. it's all about preferences, with "the nice to have" vs "the "need to have" features on these machines. I really don't "need to have" some of these features, but I'm down with the "nice to haves".


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I am working on my report on the HSS724ATD, but like tabora, Yamaha is my default. I still think the YS line back in the 90 to 2011 or so was an all time great machine and still has things it does better. The Honda engine works, but the YS engines had grunt (torque) like no machine ever again. Its more like a diesel than a gas engine. 

That said, the HSS724 overall is better and in some areas a lot better (snow throw distance is at least 40%). - some of the down side is learning how to sue the Honda vs what the Yamaha did and I was used to.

Normally I do two neighbors driveways if the other guys have not done them. On the 15 inch snowfall, I did 6 as they were slow or the one guy got called out on something and I got his and a three others down his way he normal does. I was not nearly as beat up after 7 driveways as I would be with 3, and normally its 3-8 inches vs 15 and we had blown in drifts that were a lot deeper. HSS did that at mid speed and only slow speed for some edge grader packed stuff. 

I see no lack of beef or capability in the HSS. As tabora said, maybe shold have done it sooner.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

All this is very interesting. I have my 25 or so year old HS828 and during my many trips to the local dealer for parts for my 'working restoration' looked over the modern HSS machines. I got sticker shock at the top of the line $3500 price (most of the others were still close enough to $3K to not argue about), and raised my eyebrows at the electric chute and joystick controls.

For a long time I've cranked the chute on my machine, and when it froze I simply back-and-forthed it. What happens with a motorized chute? I've had virtually no issues with my old machine - took it to a dealer once, changed auger bearings myself, spray it liberally w/ white grease at the beginning of the season, and that's been all if it's service, besides the occasional shear pin and shoe adjustment. I'm doing the RnR on it now because performance flagged - and I found a worn spot in the belt. After 25 years? No complaints. I can even start it up inside my GMC van to power it down the ramps. Starts first pull, every time but once.

You cannot convince me that the new machines with all their power controls will be as robust and trouble free as my machine. Heck, I go nuts when I eat the newspaper and break the shear pin. Working on a snowblower full of snow is NOT FUN, even when I have all the spare parts I need. More motors means more electrical wiring, and I've seen on my Honda motorcycle that electrical connections go bad after a few years. Going to stick with my machine. Its simple, like an old Guzzi and bulletproof.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

What you have is a view and valid for you. But to say the machine now is not as good if not better, that would be wrong. 
Its not a machine vs machine its what you like, what you are wiling to pay. 

My reality is getting old is not for sissies. If you have physical problem (I have a repaired disk but the pain is never fuly gone) then you have to think, what can I deal with.

Honda has a 3 year warranty so if you need that class machine, you should have a good test period. In our case at 70 inches average and often more, as well as neighbor blow out, its going to get a test.

Equally I have good neighbors who will help blow my driveway out if I break down. If the Honda is off line I am ok and I can haul it to a brothers place or two and work on it there if I can't get it fixed in my shop I can roll my benches around and get it in)

So, its not a right or a wrong. 

The flip side of that is don't spread disinformation on machines either. Yes the Yamaha is great and with a couple of features it would still be tops. It does not have them and I can't add them. 

Having put the Honda in direct comparison, the Honda is better by a good margin than that work horse trusty Yamaha I still love and admire dearly. . But it is better. Hail to the chief. 

I have had the Yamaha chute rotation lock up with ice in the thing and spent a happy hour or two withe Teflon lube and heat getting it freed up. Part of the reality. Honda has crunched a bit but no lock up so far. Is that better? No, I prefer the Yamaha controls. 

Does it work? Yep. I can adjust. Yamaha had probably the best control layout of all time. That said the Honda has no down side ops wise, its a bit of mental adjustment. 

If I did not want mental I wold not have bought a side car motorcycle!

Life and machinery is a trade off. In this case, the Honda is clearly better on a basic ops level with the bonus for me of electric start and trigger control. Only downside is the chute ops and even that is adjustment, its not a failure or a problem.

I put a blower to damned hard use. The Honda clearly is up to it. I have thrown some serious stuff at it and it shines. I can compare it to the best of its day in the YS. 

Is it worth it to you? Maybe not and no disagreement with both the take and the cost factor. I will be dead before the Honda starts to fail. In the meantime, how many driveways and snow falls do I get for my $2700? How much wear and tear do I save on myself? 

So, while each person has their own decision matrix involved in this, clearly the new Honda's are extremely good machines compared to older machines. Different yes and some advantage to many and some don't want or care for that and that is equally valid for that person.

but machine to machine, the new Honda is a hell of a machine. And I can remember the old ones with the low chute direction control that sucked. The Yamaha in the 24 inch width was superior to the Honda of those days and beat the daylights out of it. 

Now? Its corrected the issue (low chute, too little power and bad chute control position) and exceeds the Yamaha. 

Will the HSS724A hold up as well? Can;'t say, my take is its every much it as well built and rugged as the YS624. 

The decision is personal not the machine.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> FYI, not Orange. orang puteh means "white guy" in Malay.


Interesting, google, and bing translate spell it putih, and both turn up lelaki putih for white man. Google also comes up w/ orang putih. A transliteration issue?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I go with Hauley though I probably misspelled it! yea I did Haole!


----------

